# Headed to the range shortly.



## IKE (Sep 18, 2018)

I've got some ammo loaded up and as soon as it gets light out I'm going to the range this morning for a couple of hours and punch some holes in some paper......I've got a 4" stainless Ruger Police Service Six in .38 Special that I've neglected for awhile and it needs to have the cobwebs blown out of the barrel.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 18, 2018)

Due to the heat and humidity here, we haven't been able to go to the range here. Heck, we haven't even been able to put our boat on the water either. One thing I hate more than snow is humidity. So, back to the snow we move to. 

We have paper targets as well, but also do "plinking" on metal plates and use clays for our shotgun. 

Really miss going to the range, but that darn heat/humidity is just too much.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

I’m not really into guns but is that zebra wood made into a gun handle?
Thats very nice wood. The gun looks all shiny and clean. 
Have fun!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2018)

IKE said:


> I've got some ammo loaded up and as soon as it gets light out I'm going to the range this morning for a couple of hours and punch some holes in some paper......I've got a 4" stainless Ruger Police Service Six in .38 Special that I've neglected for awhile and it needs to have the cobwebs blown out of the barrel.
> 
> View attachment 56785


Great, reliable piece of equipment.
I've got the GP-100 in 357
I can also run 38s thru it
It's my 'go to' in the drawer by the bed


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Due to the heat and humidity here, we haven't been able to go to the range here. Heck, we haven't even been able to put our boat on the water either. One thing I hate more than snow is humidity. So, back to the snow we move to.
> 
> We have paper targets as well, but also do "plinking" on metal plates and use clays for our shotgun.
> 
> Really miss going to the range, but that darn heat/humidity is just too much.


We shoot from the patio..
.




.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> We shoot from the patio..
> .
> .



yup
I too shoot from the porch
Mainly to scare deer off, but this year I got bear's attention


----------



## IKE (Sep 18, 2018)

I was the only one the pistol range this morning and I had a good time, I ran 60 rounds through ol' Betsy and just finished cleaning her up.

Gary I've got a GP100 exactly like yours and I've also got a couple of older stainless Ruger Security Sixes  (4" & 6") .357's that I've had for many a moon that shoot great and are still tighter than a drum.....I've got a couple S & W .38 Specials also but it's hard to beat Rugers.


----------



## IKE (Sep 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m not really into guns but is that zebra wood made into a gun handle?
> Thats very nice wood. The gun looks all shiny and clean.
> Have fun!



That's a internet pic Keesha so I'm not really sure but I think you're right......I've got black rubber grips on mine like Gary has on his.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2018)

This is not my gun, but I have one just like it. I keep this little guy in the arm rest of my lounge chair. My 9mm and 360 are elsewhere in the house. I had the same 357 as you guys, but sold it...dammit.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2018)

IKE said:


> That's a internet pic Keesha so I'm not really sure but I think you're right......I've got black rubber grips on mine like Gary has on his.



Ok thanks. Glad you had fun.


----------



## JimW (Sep 18, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Great, reliable piece of equipment.
> I've got the GP-100 in 357
> I can also run 38s thru it
> It's my 'go to' in the drawer by the bed



Gary, how did you get into my house and place that gun on the tile in my kitchen??


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2018)

JimW said:


> Gary, how did you get into my house and place that gun on the tile in my kitchen??



That's an internet pic, but I do have tile much like that under our wood stove






well, sorta

Hey, that tile isn't the easiest to lay....even


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2018)

IKE said:


> it's hard to beat Rugers.


It sure is of late.
My last Springfield had issues.





Loved the feel
But hated even field stripping and getting it back together.
The breakdown levers gave me too much trouble.

Still miss it


----------



## IKE (Sep 19, 2018)

Gary as I mentioned earlier along with the above pictured stainless 4" Police Service Six in .38 Special and my 4" stainless GP100 in .357 Mag like yours, I also own the now discontinued  4" & 6" stainless Security Sixes in .357 Mag.......I never felt the need for the 2 3/4" version.

I think it's pretty much impossible for a man to own too many Rugers.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> ......I never felt the need for the 2 3/4" version.
> 
> I think it's pretty much impossible for a man to own too many Rugers.
> 
> View attachment 56860



Too many?
I don’t understand the concept


Yeah, it’s tough enough to hit anything long range with a pistol, but that 2 ½” barrel length in Ruger’s Alaskan .44 Magnum is a bit beyond ‘challenge’.






Still...wouldn't mind running a few rounds thru one, cleaning it, then putting it back.....in *MY* safe

Now, the .500 S&W Magnum….whoa





A buddy of mine has one
Hasta carry it on his chest
Tends to list starboard side when carrying on his hip

Why does he have it?

We know


----------



## IKE (Sep 19, 2018)

I've owned a stainless 5.5" barrel Ruger Redahawk in .44 Mag for several years and I don't believe I'd want a 2.5" barrel either.......I tend to load my 240 gr. JHP bullets a little on the warm side and about 20 or so rounds is pretty much all I want to fire in one range session.


----------

